# Osteopathic Manipulation



## chevygirl54 (May 4, 2009)

Hi all, I am getting a lot of denials on this so maybe someone out there can help me code this correctly.  EX: The doctor is a DO, he sees a pt for back pain, pharyngitis, cervicalgia, he does a throat culture, then, does a back adjustment (98925)

I thought we would code the pharyngitis with a cpt 99212, then the 87880 for the pharyngitis, the because he does multiple back adjustments, I would bill a 98925 with a modifier 59?   

I am being denied.  Any suggestions welcome.  thanks


----------



## rcadarette (May 4, 2009)

*DO denial*

Did you use the modifier 25 on your 99212?


----------

